# TASMANIA TRIP MARCH 2007



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I am heading down to Tassie for most of March on a camping and fishing trip.

Any suggestions as to current good fishing spots (sea and fresh water) and what bait/lures are likely to produce fish at this time of year would be appreciated. Suppose I'll get inundated with responses????

Oh well, better to have too much information than not enough.

Itinerary is not finalised at this stage - don't plan to book anything too far ahead. First couple of days up in the north west and then heading via Cradle Mountain towards Hobart with plenty of stops along the way.

Don't have to back in Devonport till March 24th. to catch ferry back to Melbourne. So should be able to fit in a few hours in the yak in both types of water dependent on the weather - really looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Woody 

Mate, if your chasing trout there are endless options as just about every major lake in Tasmania will hold plenty of fish.

I'm an ex Tassie boy, and spent the first 21 years of my life there fishing the local rivers and lakes. 

Arthurs Lake on the central plateu is the most fished lake in Tasmania, but also the most reliable fishery with a very healthy population of wild brown trout, I think the average catch rate is about 3 fish per angler per session or so they say. Its a relatively shallow lake with quite a bit of standing timber around the place. Trolling Tassie Devil's is always productive (natural colours work best for me, green/gold, black/gold are always good choices), but casting SP's around structure will also produce fish. Just be wary however if your fishing Arthurs in a boat, the weather can turn very quickly and the lake will chop up and large waves are common.

Are you looking to fish mainly land based, or will you have access to a boat at all?


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Dallas,

I am taking my Hobie Sport fish kayak, but am very wary of the weather conditions and do not go too far from shore. Will not venture out if weather looks suspect (I live next door to PPB in Victoria).

Have heard that 'Tassie Devils' are good. I'm looking at using SP's too.

Thanks for your advice - looking for a nice relaxing time in Tassie and a few fish too, with a bit of luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

woody said:


> Dallas,
> 
> I am taking my Hobie Sport fish kayak, but am very wary of the weather conditions and do not go too far from shore. Will not venture out if weather looks suspect (I live next door to PPB in Victoria).
> 
> ...


The yak will open up some good opportunities for you mate.

I'm not sure what the water temps are like on the highland lakes in summertime but I suspect they will still be dangerously low, its not uncommon to see snow up there even in summer. Often its the water temp which is the killer in winter. The water is so cold your muscles will cramp virtually instantly, so if your fishing solo in the yak in the highlands be careful 

Another 'gun lure' worth getting your hands on, the *Ashley (Colour No. 29)* in the smaller sizes. Its a torpedo style lure, black over gold with red dots, make sure you use an anti-kink tho or you'll end up with all sorts of line twist problems  its a killer though and usually outfishes devils.

Scott might be able to give you some good locations in the south, I am more familiar with the northern fishery.

Favourite Northern freahwater locations worth researching in my order of preference :

Arthurs Lake
The Great Lake
Lake St. Claire
Brushy Lagoon

In the salt:
*Coles Bay* (Bordering Freycinet National Park, gorgeous and great fishing!) - awesome kayaking location as well!
Swansea (Great Oyster Bay- awesome flatty fishing)
St Helens (Great Bream)

Of all the places you could go though, Coles Bay would be the absolute top of my list


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks mate,

Good info - wil print out and take with me. Mind you have to consider "her indoors under canvas" but shouldbe able to get a couple of hours fishing in before she gets out of bed in the morning!

Frecinet looks good to me as well - wonder how much I can fit in in three weeks? Must make sure the light wet suit is packed in.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Paul,

Looked to me like a real 'smorgasboard' too on the map. So I've put out the feelers and will see how I go. So much to choose from - will probably be planning the return trip befroe I leave!

Fares over are pretty good. Two people, plus car (X-trail) with yak on top, plus camper trailer with twin share porthole cabin - all up $1002 return, if you are interested in the costing for later on. You can also join the Spirit 'Travel Club' for free & they let you know by email the best deals going at the time. Make sure you book by phone and metion that you're a member.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Paul and shall do as requested,

David


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Loads of water Woody (even if it's low), all speckled with fish :wink: Heading down there ourselves...so many options when ya got time onya side. Give us a bell if ya want my feeble thoughts


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Poddy,

Happy to hear what you have in mind. When are you heading down to Tassie?

We leave on Sat 3rd. March via 'the spirit' and return on Sat 24th. March.

First trip to Tassie.

Will be travelling round and putting the yak in when its convenient (probably before breakfast most mornings????)

I'm new to yak fishing as you can tell - but am really enjoying it so far, & wish to expand my experiences.


----------

